# Main feed.



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@Lorian

However you have coded the mobile site to remove the ads it has disabled the main feed at the top of the page. Is this intentional?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Quackerz said:


> @Lorian
> 
> However you have coded the mobile site to remove the ads it has disabled the main feed at the top of the page. Is this intentional?


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/270168-sidebar-topics/?do=embed


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lorian said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/270168-sidebar-topics/?do=embed


 Cheer.


----------

